# Elgin sweeper



## Dusty59 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, new to the forum and I guess to the biz. Been doing research up here and there is a low number of guys in the parking lot maintenance in this rural area. Looking for additional work for my CTL and am considering line painting and sweeping. Figure this well help the snow clearing by going year round.

IMO the hydraulic sweeper attachments are a little overpriced, well probaly fabricate a complete unit in the future

Two questions to start with:
An elgin sweeper vaccum truck, any good, reliable, known wear areas and weak points? Will be dealing with gravel, clay clumps on winter abused asphalt, looking at cleaning prior to striping. Parts still avaialble for older units?
As for hydraulic sweeper attachments, looking for a 78 to 96 broom. Just a broom or do these come in sections that can be total to final length, the shafting could be optional unless it is something unique.
More concerned with info on the elgin for now. Thanks for the help


----------



## W.F.D. Plower (Jul 14, 2007)

Were are you located? You can still order Elgin parts, hydraulic attachments create too much dust.


----------

